# Long Island Blizzard - 2009



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

OK. So first storm of the year and its a Blizzard. 26" of snow over night white out conditions and 30 mph winds...Big money maker and we're ready. 
halfway through and my F750 starts sliding around gets stuck twice and wont make it up a hill. My meyer plow falls apart on my GMC 3500, a sander goes down 2 hours to fix it the the 2007 F550 with plow and sander dies with bad injectors( "F" Ford) My driver slides down a hill with the F750 and takes out a gate...WTF? I call around and "EVERYONE" is having problems... Sanders down, Trucks stuck... Insanity...

The only two good things to come of it and bring a smile to my face... 

1) The Cash

2) I drove past a couple locations that I lost to "Low Ballers" and the lots never got done.:laughing:


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Not too bad here- we only got about 14" here in my part of Nassau

Snow wasn't too heavy and it was ACTUAL SNOW....not this slush cement mix crapola we've had for the last two years.

Since I use snowblowers only I don't have the plow breakdown problem at least - when the snowblower breaks down I take out another and have 3 more back ups after that!!!! I know how it works in storms....things break. When the truck breaks down I use the other truck tho it's 2wd or borrow freind's or relative's 4wd. I even have 3 of each kind of shovel at this point (been at it a while mind you)! Crazy.

As you all know- ya gotta have back ups for the back ups in this biz.

and yes, Thank You God for the pre-Christmas bonus

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## proplus (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate low ballers. They stole some of my accounts also.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

usually when low ballers take away my jobs i usually get them back next storm then i up the price, but that usually doesnt happen since i have contracts its the only way to go


----------

